
Startup Vitamins for Hockey Stick Graph - johnpetersjr
https://represent.com/startup-vitamins-for-hockey-stick-graph
======
johnpetersjr
We did the print to a response to Modafinil craze between startupists for
those who do startups the old fashiond way — by working hard without any
enhancing shit.

